# كيف تكوني ضيفة خفيفة ومحبوبة



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

_1. عندما تتلقي دعوة من صديقتك أو قريبتك، تأكدي من الوصول هناك على الموعد. لا تتطفلي على أي مناسبة اجتماعية ما لم تتم دعوتك مسبقا من قبل أصحاب الدعوة._
_ 2. إذا كنت ستتأخرين عن موعد الدعوة، تأكدي من إبلاغ أصحاب الدعوة عن سبب التأخير ومدة التأخير أيضا. هذا يعني بأنك تهتمين لوقتهم ومجهودهم._

_ 3. إذا كنت قد خططت لقضاء الوقت الذي يلي الوليمة مع أشخاص أو أصدقاء آخرين، يجب أن تعلمي أصحاب الدعوة بذلك حتى لا تضيعي وقتهم وجهدهم في الترتيب لنشاط لما بعد الوليمة._

_ 4. كوني مستعدة لتقديم المساعدة إذا طلبت منك. يمكنك طبعا الاستفسار أو تقديم خدماتك أولا، سيكون ذلك لفتة لطيفة منك._
_ 5. اطلبي الأذن قبل استعمال أي أدوات منزلية. لا تتصرفي كأنه أمر مفروغ منه. لا تلمسي جهاز التحكم بالتلفاز أو تقومي بتغير البرامج التي عادة ما يشاهدها أصحاب الدعوة أو تفرضي عليهم مشاهدة شيء ما لا يحبونه. أنت هناك لقضاء بعض الوقت، وكل ما فاتك يمكنك مشاهدته لاحقا في الإعادة._

_ 6. انتبهي للوقت الذي تقضينه في الحمام. لا تحجزي الحمام لفترة طويلة. إذا كنت مضطرة لإصلاح ماكياجك، أطلبي الأذن في استعمال غرفة مضيفتك أو أي مرآة جانبية._

_ 7. انتبهي لعادات وتقاليد أصدقائك أصحاب الدعوة. إذا كانت المناسبة دينية، فيجب أن تحترمي مشاعرهم وشعائرهم. لا تنتقدي أو تدخلي في نقاش حول ما يجب أو ما لا يجب عمله أو قوله. تذكري بأنك ضيفة على العائلة، لذا تقيدي بعاداتهم- بحيث لا تجرحي مشاعرهم – أو تتخطي عاداتك._

_ 8. إذا كنت مدعوة مع أطفالك، فتأكدي من الإشراف عليهم جيدا. لا تتركي الأطفال يلهون ويكسرون في المكان. يجب أن يتعلم الأطفال احترام ملكيات الآخرين وهذه مهمتك قبل الخروج من المنزل، قومي بإطعامهم وجبة خفيفة، أطلبي منهم اختيار لعبة يأخذونها معهم، وأكدي على الالتزام بالاحترام._

_ 9. إذا كان لدى مضيفك أطفال، فلا تحاولي فرض أرائك وأفكارك عليهم، وبالتأكيد لا تعطيهم درسا في الأخلاق والتصرفات. إذا لم تعجبك طريقة تربية الأطفال فهذا رأيك الشخصي. كلمة واحدة في حق تربية الأطفال ستحرمك من زيارة هذه العائلة للأبد._

_ 10. ابتعدي عن النزاعات العائلية. إذا حدث وتطرق أحد أفراد عائلة صديقتك لموضوع حساس عائلي فلا تحاولي فرض رأيك أو أعطائه أفكارا لمعالجة المسألة. تدخلك غير ضروري بل ركزي على خصوصية العائلة داخل وخارج المنزل. وهذا يعني بأن لا تنقلي ما سمعت خارج المنزل._
_ 11. عند شكر مضيفتك، تأكدي من تقديم دعوة مماثلة._


 منقول​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ونصائح مهمه جدااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله

انا اسفه اضطريت اكبر الخط 
​


----------



## maroo maroo (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل ونصائح مهمة اوووووووووى
ميرررررسى كتيررر ربناااااااااا يباااااااااركك


----------



## yousteka (28 سبتمبر 2009)

نصائح غااية في الروعة يا استاذي

شكررررررررررررررررا كتير

ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا  والاجمل النصائح

شكرااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع روووووووووعه
هى دى النصايح ولا بلاش
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع والنصائح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااا
ميرسى مستر نهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ونصائح مهمه جدااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*منتهى الشكر
أختنا الغاااليه

مرور رائع الرب يباااركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل ونصائح مهمة اوووووووووى
> ميرررررسى كتيررر ربناااااااااا يباااااااااركك


*شكرا أختنا مارو للمرور الكريم جدا الرب معاااكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> نصائح غااية في الروعة يا استاذي
> 
> شكررررررررررررررررا كتير
> 
> ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


*شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه

للمرور الرااائع العدرا معاكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا  والاجمل النصائح
> 
> شكرااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*شكرا جدا جدا أخى كليمو للمرور الكريم 

الرب معاااك​​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى مستر نهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


أختنا نفرتارى

منتهى الشكر

للمرور الكريم , نعمه يسوع معاكم​


----------

